# Go from carbon frame to steel?



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

So the normal progression for road bikes seems to start with aluminum frames and then upgrade to carbon. Which is what I did and I have been on a carbon frame for about the last 10 years, currently a Cervelo S2. 

It's a great bike and all, but last weekend I saw a Gunnar Roadie (kind of like the attached picture, but not Ultegra) and now I'm dreaming of that as my next bike. Something about the classic styling, round tubes, external cable routing, and external headset just speaks to me. Throw on a set of handbuilt wheels and I'm about ready to sell my Cervelo!

Am I crazy? Or has this happened to other people? Do I not appreciate my carbon frame enough? I've never ridden a steel road bike, so it could ride harsher than my Cervelo, although I doubt it.


----------



## onespeed (Mar 21, 2002)

*Sounds a bit stugotz to me.*

But if it works for you, go for it.


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll add that I'm not going to do it. At least not in the near future. I don't need another bike and my wife would kill me.


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

It's all good! 
Tastes change, mine are all over the place...


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Alot of people have dont that. I would not part with my steel bike for any carbon steed. I have ridden alot of carbon and am simply not impressed. My steel bike is smooooooth. Just right for me.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

It just means you are ready for another bike and not necessarily that you have to get rid of the Cervelo. I do lust after a custom lugged steel frame and I already have a carbon Merlin and Ti Litespeed. They both get used but I want a steel one now. I think as you get older and realize it is about the ride quality that some people start to move back to steel. Just a guess but I don't race anymore nor care to so I just want something to ride all day and want it to be a unique extension of me. 



Yes, I am narcissistic


----------



## Fourthbook (Oct 28, 2011)

From 1991 - 2010 I rode an Eddy Merckx made of Reynolds 753 before getting a Wilier Cento Uno (carbon fiber). I still ride the Merckx periodically and notice surprisingly (to me) little difference other than geometry. Before I made the switch, the Merckx weighed just over 17 lbs.; not light by carbon frame standards but pretty good for traditional steel. The Wilier weighs 14 lbs. Even when I ride the Merckx now, which weights >20 lbs as I've sold my light weight wheels and some other components from it, the Merckx still is a great ride and may be as fast as the Wilier on gently rolling terrain. *Classics never go out of style and function as well now as ever.*

My point: *a great steel frame bike is still a great bike*, even in comparison to the latest/greatest high-tech carbon fiber wunder-bike. And like you seem to believe, for me they have a style that is timeless to those of us who grew up riding before carbon fiber...

I won't hesitate to get that dream steel bike, but why not keep your carbon fiber too if you can afford to.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

People always lust after something that they have never had.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

tihsepa said:


> Alot of people have dont that. I would not part with my steel bike for any carbon steed. I have ridden alot of carbon and am simply not impressed. My steel bike is smooooooth. Just right for me.



Agreed:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Go back to steel? I have to ask, why not? I started out a a succession of steel bikes, then had a couple of aluminum bikes, then back to steel, and 2 years ago I bought my 1st plastic bike. I have a steel DeRosa in addition to my Giant Defy Advanced & I like both of them. There's a lot of talk about how CF bikes & CF pieces parts supposedly dampen vibration, but to be perfectly honest I can't tell any significant difference between my steel bike & the CF bike in that regard. I will say that I ride the Giant more the the DeRosa because the CF Giant has a more comfortable seating position. The DeRosa stretches me out like the race bike that it is. That's fine for about 30-40 miles or so but then the aches start to set in. I'll be 69 in a few days & I like the race position but it wears on me after some miles. I could easily ride a century on the DeRosa, but then I'd have to spend that night with a Japanese woman. BTW, I haven't noticed any difference in my performance no matter which bike I'm on.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL i've posed this question as well and well, right now i ride my steel bike that i got for 705 shipped to my door more than I ride my Dogma. I'm trying to sell my frameset right now so I can order a custom steel from, that's how much i've grown to like...LOVE...the ride of a steel frame. If my 700 steel bike rides this good, i cant imagine what better quality tubing and custom geo suited to me would feel like.

The way i figure is, the steel bike will be a keeper, and if i get the itch to ride carbon i can always get a chinese frame for $400? and put the parts from the beater steel bike onto that one and still have a nice custom steel.

Do what you like, no regrets.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I love the ride of my steel mtb. Reynolds 520 tubing is amazing, just more weight, not racing so it does not matter. 

I'm sure my next bike will be steel. Nothing fancy tho.


----------



## cbarne12 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm selling my Rivendell Rambouillet because my LBS loaned me a 565 Look for week. Ruined me but good. Now I'm lusting after that Look. But, I sincerely hope I don't regret selling my steel...It does a really good job of being comfortable. And I'm 58.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

trip221 said:


> So the normal progression for road bikes seems to start with aluminum frames and then upgrade to carbon. Which is what I did and I have been on a carbon frame for about the last 10 years, currently a Cervelo S2.
> 
> It's a great bike and all, but last weekend I saw a Gunnar Roadie (kind of like the attached picture, but not Ultegra) and now I'm dreaming of that as my next bike. Something about the classic styling, round tubes, external cable routing, and external headset just speaks to me. Throw on a set of handbuilt wheels and I'm about ready to sell my Cervelo!
> 
> Am I crazy? Or has this happened to other people? Do I not appreciate my carbon frame enough? I've never ridden a steel road bike, so it could ride harsher than my Cervelo, although I doubt it.


If traditional styling, round tubes and external cable routing are the attraction, I believe there are some carbon bikes with those as well.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

trip221 said:


> So the normal progression for road bikes seems to start with aluminum frames and then upgrade to carbon. Which is what I did and I have been on a carbon frame for about the last 10 years, currently a Cervelo S2.
> 
> It's a great bike and all, but last weekend I saw a Gunnar Roadie (kind of like the attached picture, but not Ultegra) and now I'm dreaming of that as my next bike. Something about the classic styling, round tubes, external cable routing, and external headset just speaks to me. Throw on a set of handbuilt wheels and I'm about ready to sell my Cervelo!
> 
> Am I crazy? Or has this happened to other people? Do I not appreciate my carbon frame enough? I've never ridden a steel road bike, so it could ride harsher than my Cervelo, although I doubt it.


I have steel and carbon. I grew up on steel frames and love the way steel feels, but... I hope I don't get flamed for saying this... Subjective feelings aside - objectively speaking, for performance riding, carbon is the way to go - carbon is lighter and can be shaped very easily, producing light, aerodynamic frames, that are strong and stiff (by laying up carbon in specific areas to make it stronger).
In other words, retro trends and "another reason to buy a new bike" aside, I see little reason to "upgrade" to steel if you already have carbon frame, unless you disproportionately value ride quality over racing performance (weight/aerodynamics), or if you are very rough with your frames (e.g. travel or commuter/beater/CX bikes) - then it makes total sense. Of course if you love the steel, why not?


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

siclmn said:


> People always lust after something that they have never had.


^ This. Scratch the itch. As always, the engine is the most important thing.


----------



## foot hill (Sep 25, 2010)

I just love the way it looks! 
"Small tubes, external headset,hand built wheels" what's not to love?
The steel manufactures are still having improvements. 
This bike weights 17.25lbs. And that's with 32 3x spokes. & 25mm tubeless tires. 
Made from Columbus life tube set 

Big thing for me is that this is MY bike. And no fear of "next years model" being better


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I like the feel of my steel bikes more. My columbus SLX frame feels almost as stiff as my carbon bike.I just built up another neo-retro steel bike with Columbus SL last night, cant wait to try it out today... I have become infatuated with lugged vintage steel and cant stop collecting. It truly is an addiction in every sense of the word.

Granted my lightest steel bike is 5 lbs heavier than my carbon steed, it still can move and give the carbon bike a run for its $. Carbon feels comfortably numb, steel feels like I am more connected to the road while still having a way more supple ride than carbon.

Dont get me wrong i love my carbon bike and dont plan on geting rid of it. However when ever i feel like riding just for the sheer enjoyment of riding i always reach for the steel. Steel bikes are unique amidst the hoardes of carbon nowadays, like a fine vintage wine it shows taste and class to appreciate one.

Steel IS Real!


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

For my next bike, I'll likely be going with a custom titanium Seven. I was also considering various steel options. For me, the chance of getting a bike completely tuned to my own dimensions and tastes is the reason to consider going that route.

I've had a few steel bikes over the years of varying qualities, and they all had different ride characteristics. Some were stiff, some were noodles, some were more or less right where I like them. I ride carbon and aluminum frames now, but I'm open to all sorts of frame materials- as long as it fits and performs to my liking. It doesn't matter what the frame is made out of if it doesn't suit my needs.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a steel 2000 LeMond Zurich (w/Shimano DA components) and a 2012 Trek Madone 6.2 (w/Ultregra components). I love my Zurich and ride it on occasion but nothing beats the feel and speed of my Madone.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

trip221 said:


> So the normal progression for road bikes seems to start with aluminum frames and then upgrade to carbon. Which is what I did and I have been on a carbon frame for about the last 10 years, currently a Cervelo S2.
> 
> It's a great bike and all, but last weekend I saw a Gunnar Roadie (kind of like the attached picture, but not Ultegra) and now I'm dreaming of that as my next bike. Something about the classic styling, round tubes, external cable routing, and external headset just speaks to me. Throw on a set of handbuilt wheels and I'm about ready to sell my Cervelo!
> 
> Am I crazy? Or has this happened to other people? Do I not appreciate my carbon frame enough? I've never ridden a steel road bike, so it could ride harsher than my Cervelo, although I doubt it.


The bad thing about buying a made-in-China bike like a Cervelo is that you're hungry for another one in an hour.

The Gunnar will likely ride nicer than an S2. It'll definitely last longer.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Real men ride steel 

My confession: I do not now own, nor ever owned carbon…but may in another couple years when I am ready to plunk down some more change on a new ride. My wife is actually pushing me to go out and get what I want now, but then again, I haven’t spent the kind of $ required for an S2 yet either (her attitude would be different if I had).

I’ve had steel and aluminum and never had an issue with either. I do like the feel of my steel better than the aluminum though. But, they are different – gearing, weight, etc. so the benefits vary and each has a purpose.

You don’t need to go with a higher end steel ride to get enjoyment out of it. Keep the S2 and consider getting a steel bike with wheels that aren’t high end and a lower level of components, or if you really want style, downtube friction. A less expensive steel bike is still a boat load of fun. 

Platy is funny.


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

With the new steels like S3, Spirit and others, it's possible to make a steel frame that can get "close", (being relative to your perception), a carbon frame. 

I own a custom true temper S3 steel 54st, 57tt, 140ht, Edge fork with force and Easton EA-90's and it comes in about 16lbs. Is it the lightest I could get it? No, but I probably could get it under 15lbs with crazy light components.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I think steel is the new trendy material. And I am not immune. 

I bought a 1996 steel Eddy Merckx 01 Corsa frame last year and spent the better part of the year buying bits and pieces to turn it into a bike. I put Campy Athena 11-speed components on it. I've never had a Campy equipped bike, so it was something new for me. I just liked the way the silver parts looked. I had a set of wheels custom built -- Kinlin 270 rims with White Industries hubs -- all in silver. The bike has all modern stuff on it, but still has that nice shiny retro look to it. I was amazed how nicely it rides. Yeah, it's a little heavier than my titanium or carbon bike, but not significantly. And frankly, at my age, I don't care about a pound or two. 

Is it the end all and be all of biking? No, it's just another bike that feels a bit different than the two bikes I already had. That's part of the fun of this hobby -- you periodically try something different.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

You could get a custom Curtlo, Teedsdale, there are others for a low cost experiment. no reason to sell the Cervelo. or get one off eBay. bought a Guerotti new slx 2 years ago off eBay, what a find, rode it once a week for those 2 years. sold to get a used Serotta, another beauty. you could cobble one together for under $2k easily, probably under $1500 with judicial parts selection. go have fun, indulge.


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

onespeed said:


> But if it works for you, go for it.


I agree go with what makes you happy


----------



## Hanks (Sep 30, 2011)

*Never Rode or Owned Aluminium*

but I'd like to find a good frame and build one. Someone mentioned that Fuji 2005 Team SL would be a good candidate and since I ride a Fuji Team FC-770 it would fit into the family nicely.

As far as Steel goes, like everyone else over 30, steel was what we grew up with. Around 1980 I found myself with no wheels in LA walking to work everyday. I passed by of all places an Auto Store called Pep Boys and decided riding to work would be a lot easier. Well 20 years and 6 cars later I realized I had let my $114.00 Shimano equipped "Derby" fall far into a dilapidated state. It had sentimental value to me and came equipped with Shimano Bar end Shifters, a LaPrade single bolt Seatpost, Cinelli Bars, and an SR stem. I threw $500 at it which included everything. Had the frame powdercoated, upgraded the Brakes, NOS 105 Headset, NOS Weinman 27" Wheels and I really like how it turned out and how it rides as well. It weight 20lbs and once it's on the move the inertia is incredible. When I ride it, I get more compliments than my CF bike.

Hank 




























I guess what I'm trying to say is if you like Wrenching, eBay finds and Steel. What could be more fun than restoring an old frame with the right geometry. 



















(even my Cat thinks steel still rocks)


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I have 2 Carbon Fondriests (Domino Plus and a TF2 1.0) and a custom Carl Strong steel frame built to the same geometry as the Fondriests that I rotate as my "weekend group ride" bikes. The Strong is up in the rotation for this weekend. It is a great ride and I don't lose anything in terms of speed, handling, comfort, etc. when switching between the three bikes as they all fit me identically. You won't be sorry for adding a steel bike to your stable.


----------



## toddious (Dec 14, 2011)

thats a pretty bike, and would make for a comfortable ride!


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

A number of years ago an automobile crashed into me while riding my Steel DeRosa with 6speed Dura Ace. The drivers insurance bought me a new bike and I took the opportunity to buy a plastic bike with a 10speed group and I loved it. The plastic bike, a Ridley, became my go to bike.
Well I was able to keep the DeRosa and I brought it to a frame builder and he was able to realign everything. Once the frame was trued up I dressed it up with a 10speed Centaur group and 32 spoke wheels, and once I took it out for a ride it became my go to bike again. In fact if I woulda realized before building it back I woulda got a Chorus Group for it.
Don't get me wrong, I still really enjoy the Ridley, but there's just something about riding steel that holds me.

I think that if anything's lacking in the old steel, it's in the transmission and not the frame. Once I put that 10speed group on that old DeRosa I just about forgot about any of my other bikes. My favorite bike is actually another DeRosa with a 6speed SR group, but I hardly ever ride it because it just doesn't have the versitility that the bike with the 10speed group has.

In my opinion a good steel frame with a modern drivetrain just can't be beat for enjoyable hard riding. And if you are interested in steel look into joining "Men of Steel Racing", the T-shirt's pretty cool.


Men of Steel Racing - Home


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I would say a dumping a bike that has proven to work for you for one you've never ridden is to put it kindly financially irresponsible. It doesn't matter what they are made of.
If you were to test ride that bike or a similar steel one and like it then it would make some sense.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Hanks said:


> (even my Cat thinks steel still rocks)


That is one cute cat!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hanks (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Peanya. I guess that's your's in your Avatar.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

velodog said:


> A number of years ago an automobile crashed into me while riding my Steel DeRosa with 6speed Dura Ace. The drivers insurance bought me a new bike and I took the opportunity to buy a plastic bike with a 10speed group and I loved it. The plastic bike, a Ridley, became my go to bike.
> Well I was able to keep the DeRosa and I brought it to a frame builder and he was able to realign everything. Once the frame was trued up I dressed it up with a 10speed Centaur group and 32 spoke wheels, and once I took it out for a ride it became my go to bike again. In fact if I woulda realized before building it back I woulda got a Chorus Group for it.
> Don't get me wrong, I still really enjoy the Ridley, but there's just something about riding steel that holds me.
> 
> ...


DeRosas are amazing bikes. Mine is a '94-handles like a Porsche 911-rides like a Buick.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Mr. Versatile said:


> DeRosas are amazing bikes. Mine is a '94-handles like a Porsche 911-rides like a Buick.


They sure are.
Both of mine are early '80s. The one with the SR group was the 1st and it's my fav. When Shimano came out with the 1st indexed Dura Ace group my wife(then girlfriend) got me that group as a Christmas gift. I was gonna get a Merckx for the group but couldn't bring myself to buy anything but another DeRosa. Still think about a Merckx but sure ain't sorry I got the DeRosa.
The Corum looks interesting, but all the carbon DeRosa's, as nice as I'm sure they are, still just strike me as more plastic.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

If you want "that steel feel" be sure to go with steel forks in a traditional bend (not straight). 

I highly recommend it.


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies! Hasn't dampened my desire for now, but this dream is still years away (unless my boss is feeling very generous come bonus time). I'd have to be able to build this up on the side and then decide to keep or sell the current bike.

If anything this is good motivation to keep me focused at work and not browsing the forum too much.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

mtnroadie said:


> Steel bikes are unique amidst the hoardes of carbon nowadays, like a fine vintage wine it shows taste and class to appreciate one.


I understand choosing a bike because the ride pleases you, or you enjoy looking at it as a piece of art. But buying something to impress others with your taste and class seems pointless to me. Anyone who is impressed with a person's character based on something they've spent money to buy isn't worth impressing.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

I also have a De Rosa, a 95 Primato. Bought a CF BMC Pro Machine a few months ago and have barely touched the De Rosa since. The BMC feels lively and De Rosa feels slow in comparison


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

I've got steel (actually Waterford which makes Gunnar and mine is the same flame blue as the pic), Ti, and CF. All three have very similar geometry. The Ti is custom and I had mine built with different tubeset to make the rear stiffer.

The CF is the quickest especially or out of saddle sprints and hard acceleration. It's also the fastest climbing and weighs 2 lbs less than the steel and over 1 lb more than the Ti. The steel is the most comfortable on long rides but the flex from hard efforts is a little unsettling when you aren't used to it.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> If you want "that steel feel" be sure to go with steel forks in a traditional bend (not straight).
> 
> I highly recommend it.


Creakyknees speaketh the truth. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Do it.


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Versatility*

Sorry for not answering your question, but the really nice thing about the Gunnar is the versatility of the bike. It can be raced or used as a rando bike. I put a rack on the back of mine and use it as a touring bike. I really love the thing.

Thanks.

kg1


----------



## macdonc (Jul 7, 2006)

Fourthbook said:


> From 1991 - 2010 I rode an Eddy Merckx made of Reynolds 753 before getting a Wilier Cento Uno (carbon fiber). I still ride the Merckx periodically and notice surprisingly (to me) little difference other than geometry. Before I made the switch, the Merckx weighed just over 17 lbs.; not light by carbon frame standards but pretty good for traditional steel. The Wilier weighs 14 lbs. Even when I ride the Merckx now, which weights >20 lbs as I've sold my light weight wheels and some other components from it, the Merckx still is a great ride and may be as fast as the Wilier on gently rolling terrain. *Classics never go out of style and function as well now as ever.*
> 
> My point: *a great steel frame bike is still a great bike*, even in comparison to the latest/greatest high-tech carbon fiber wunder-bike. And like you seem to believe, for me they have a style that is timeless to those of us who grew up riding before carbon fiber...
> 
> I won't hesitate to get that dream steel bike, but why not keep your carbon fiber too if you can afford to.



"Classics never go out of style"

Agreed. One thing I really like about having a steel bike is that I -- for whatever reason -- don't feel inclined to "upgrade" every season...


----------



## Scriv (Sep 26, 2011)

I never had a Cervelo, but I bought Bicycling Magazines " Best plush bike of the year!" this past spring. I rode it 300 miles and there it hangs in the garage. Now I have a $2000 rafter ornament. I went out and purchased a steel bike an love every minute riding it. If steel moves you there is no denying it. I currently have three road bikes. The two I ride are steel.


----------



## Hanks (Sep 30, 2011)

*Don't Feel Bad....*



Scriv said:


> I never had a Cervelo, but I bought Bicycling Magazines " Best plush bike of the year!" this past spring. I rode it 300 miles and there it hangs in the garage. Now I have a $2000 rafter ornament. I went out and purchased a steel bike an love every minute riding it. If steel moves you there is no denying it. I currently have three road bikes. The two I ride are steel.


There's always eBay...

Hank


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

Not a thing wrong with that! I remember when Time introduced their carbon fork and THAT was a big boost in the comfort realm for sure. Coming off an aluminum Kinesis fork I thought I had died and gone to Heaven. Have owned half a dozen carbon road frames and at least that many TT frames since. In all honesty I feel comfort reached it's height with the advent of carbon forks. All the carbon frames I have had were neat for sure, but no more comfy than any of my steel with CF forks. My most comfy ride ever was an Extralight with a Time fork: end of story. So after that the only reason for me to go carbon would be weight and that is an aspect I find a waste of time and money. 

The biggest problem I have when looking at a neat older steel frame is finding a 1" carbon fiber fork, new and uncut in a variety I like. That is my limiter for old steeds. 

Get ur steel frame on!


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

I prefer steel on the mountain but not so much on the road. I dont think the flex is worth the weight. But they are very sexy I must add.

I have ridden one of those Gunnars with ultegra, They are ****ing sweet. Good choice my friend.


----------



## Scriv (Sep 26, 2011)

Hanks said:


> There's always eBay...
> 
> Hank


Yeah, I'll sell it as soon as I'm in the mood to take the beating. :mad2:


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm considering going from my aluminum Trek 1.5 to a Gunnar Roadie. I purchased the Trek 3 years ago as my entry into the sport. I'm now looking toward the future and upgrading to a bike with a little nicer ride quality. I had planned on going carbon or possibly Ti, but i'm seriously considering steel. I'm 230lbs, and i'm weary of the longevity of carbon. 

After researching Ti vs. steel, to me the added cost of Ti is not worth the small weight savings. If i go with a Gunnar frame, i'll probably just use most of the parts from my Trek (most of which i've upgraded from stock). THe only unknown is what type of fork i should go with, the standard steel or a carbon fork.


----------



## Davefromaine (Jun 24, 2002)

There's still an NOS Gunnar Roadie for sale at a very reasonable price over on the Serotta forum:
Serotta Competition Bicycle Forums - FS: NOS Gunnar Roadie frame - LAST CALL I considered it since it's in Maine near me, but a Colnago came up for sale and satisfied my itch for steel again.

A similar thread has been going on over in the Bikes-Frames-Forks forum:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/sell-my-colnago-master-carbon-ride-268750.html

I weighed in on my search for a steel bike to replace my Eddy Merckx Corsa 0.1 I sold a couple years ago (I think pmf on this list bought it). I went to some carbon and aluminum/carbon mix frames for awhile, and since I can only afford to own one high-end bike at a time, just did the reverse thing like you're considering. I sold my Pinarello aluminum/carbon frame and just bought a Colnago Altain. I hope it rides as nice as my Merckx did - I still wish I had kept that one.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Davefromaine said:


> There's still an NOS Gunnar Roadie for sale at a very reasonable price over on the Serotta forum:
> Serotta Competition Bicycle Forums - FS: NOS Gunnar Roadie frame - LAST CALL I considered it since it's in Maine near me, but a Colnago came up for sale and satisfied my itch for steel again.
> 
> A similar thread has been going on over in the Bikes-Frames-Forks forum:
> ...


Dave -- you're guilting me out. I kind of felt like a stole it from you when I bought the frame. It's alive, loved and well in Northern Virginia. I didn't turn it into a fixie as you feared. It's got flashy Campy components and a nice custom wheel set. I'd post a picture, but that seems mean. 

I rode it 1736 miles this year. Slightly less than my Litespeed at 2109, which is my go to commuting bike. The Colnago C-40 has been all but abandoned at 220 miles. 

I still waste time trolling ebay and looking at Merckx frames. I'd love to have a MXL if I weren't so broke.


----------



## Davefromaine (Jun 24, 2002)

HEY! Great to hear you're loving it! No guilt needed - we were very fair to each other on that deal. I'm thinking my newly-aquired steel Colnago will be very similar to your Corsa 0.1 - it's no MXL, but still a great frameset. Sexy paint too - Colnago has some very good air-brush artists.

Please do post a pic - it's a pretty custom paint job, and I'd love to see it with silver components instead of my carbon stuff I had on it.

Funny on the C40 - my riding buddy who bought my Pinarello Opera just bought a C40 after seeing my Colnago - and I thight I was outta' control!

Hope you have a wonderful Holiday - PM me sometime when you get the chance.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

It is a gorgeous paint job. The bike really is pimped out. I even put some cream colored sidewalled Michelin tires on it to highlight the panel. I ended up having to buy a different stem that was a bit longer than the one you sent (want it back?). It allowed me to buy a new stem with a bigger clamp so I could use more modern bars (I found a Zipp SL carbon bar for half off). 

I'll try to take a picture. It's been so hectic with Christmas. I'm up wrapping presents every night after the kids go to bed (at 9:30). Sunday will be the day of cooking lunch, fighting toys wrapped in Chinese packaging (man I hate that stuff) and installing batteries in something every 15 minutes. 

Funny story about the C-40. I have road pedals on mine and most of my miles are commuting, so the C-40 didn't get ridden very much (my other two bikes have Time ATACs om them). My C-40 has the minimalist OOF paint job which I regret. My wife has a really nice paint job on hers. As soon as we toook them out of the boxes, I knew I'd made a mistake.


----------



## etane (Sep 8, 2009)

I really like my steel frame bike.


----------



## Lighthouse Cycles (Apr 22, 2009)

A modern steel frame made with Columbus Spirit is a wonderful ride. I agree with my bud Steve Hampsten that the ride of a carbon frame is soulless.


----------



## foot hill (Sep 25, 2010)

Does any body know how to make a aluminum bike frame?

You build one out of steel, then....suck the soul out of it.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

trip221 said:


> So the normal progression for road bikes seems to start with aluminum frames and then upgrade to carbon. Which is what I did and I have been on a carbon frame for about the last 10 years, currently a Cervelo S2.


Nothing wrong with a great steel bike but do it right and go with titanium.


----------



## Davefromaine (Jun 24, 2002)

foot hill said:


> Does any body know how to make a aluminum bike frame?
> 
> You build one out of steel, then....suck the soul out of it.


I agree. During my second mid-life crisis (in my mid-50's) when I sold my steel Eddy Merckx and tried a carbon fiber Orbea, an aluminum/carbon Colnago and a Pinarello Prince, I found them all to lack the "soul" my Merckx had. All of those are gone now replaced with a steel Colnago.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

psycleridr said:


> It just means you are ready for another bike and not necessarily that you have to get rid of the Cervelo. I do lust after a custom lugged steel frame and I already have a carbon Merlin and Ti Litespeed. They both get used but I want a steel one now. I think as you get older and realize it is about the ride quality that some people start to move back to steel. Just a guess but I don't race anymore nor care to so I just want something to ride all day and want it to be a unique


I've had plenty of very good steel frames and none of the ride as good as titanium or have the strength and corrosion resistance.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've never ridden a Ti bike. Heard nothing but good things about them. Guess I'll have to try to borrow one for a test ride one of these days.


----------



## Davefromaine (Jun 24, 2002)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I've never ridden a Ti bike. Heard nothing but good things about them. Guess I'll have to try to borrow one for a test ride one of these days.


I have't either, but I have friends who love them and some who don't. I rode a long charity ride with a 70-ish old cromudgeon - me on my steel Merckx and him on a steel Olmo. We talked bikes, and he mentioned owning a high-end Litespeed Ti bike that he never rides - he considers the ride like dead-wood. I'd never heard that before about Ti - carbon maybe but not Ti.

I rode a first-generation Orbea Orca for one season while I had the Merckx painted - lightest and fastest bike I'd ridden up to then, but I understood what he meant with the dead-wood feel. 

Makes me wonder how those lovely wooden Renovo bikes ride (The Renovo Bicycle - Renovo Hardwood Bicycles)

- I've lusted after one of those since I first learned of them - if I ever did that, I'd definitely go out to Oregon and ride one before buying.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Davefromaine said:


> I have't either, but I have friends who love them and some who don't. I rode a long charity ride with a 70-ish old cromudgeon - me on my steel Merckx and him on a steel Olmo. We talked bikes, and he mentioned owning a high-end Litespeed Ti bike that he never rides - he considers the ride like dead-wood. I'd never heard that before about Ti - carbon maybe but not Ti.
> 
> I rode a first-generation Orbea Orca for one season while I had the Merckx painted - lightest and fastest bike I'd ridden up to then, but I understood what he meant with the dead-wood feel.
> 
> ...


Yep. Those are beyond beautiful. I'm curious about the bamboo bikes, too.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

*hey Foothill*



foot hill said:


> I just love the way it looks!
> "Small tubes, external headset,hand built wheels" what's not to love?
> The steel manufactures are still having improvements.
> 
> Is Jon T still building? He built an awesome road bike for me in 2004 while still in Los Altos/Palo Alto. Where is he now?


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

*Agree and disagree*



Lighthouse Cycles said:


> A modern steel frame made with Columbus Spirit is a wonderful ride. I agree with my bud Steve Hampsten that the ride of a carbon frame is soulless.


I agree steel can be a wonderful ride (7 in the stable), but Mr. Hampsten (IMHO) is wrong about soul-less bikes. Any frame built by a craftsman's hands, especially when designed for a particular customer, can be soul-full. My carbon Calfee is such a ride, along with two of my steel rides. Although I have a Litespeed built machine, a soul-full Ti ride is still missing.

....just sayin.

Which raises a question - does the perfect tandem have 2 souls? ITN

Beautiful Lighthouse bike, btw.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

foot hill said:


> I just love the way it looks!
> "Small tubes, external headset,hand built wheels" what's not to love?


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm glad I started this. I love hearing about other people's thoughts and experiences. I must add that my dream bike (the lifetime frame) is a Moots compact ti frame. But that's way outside the budget now so at least a Gunnar is something to dream about. Although I have been changing my fit around on my Cervelo and that is making things more enjoyable.

And if my thoughts these days are of new bikes when I already have a nice bike then my life is pretty good.


----------



## NM520 (Jun 22, 2006)

I went from a brand spanking new Trek Madone to an '84 Cinelli Supercorsa. While the Madone was a nice bike, I'm much happier on the Cinelli. Times and race placings are the same.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

NM520 said:


> I went from a brand spanking new Trek Madone to an '84 Cinelli Supercorsa. While the Madone was a nice bike, I'm much happier on the Cinelli. Times and race placings are the same.


I wanna see pitchers of your Cinelli!


----------

